# ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ vs  LG 27GL850-B



## mstrblstr (6. September 2019)

Hallo, kann jemand beantworten welcher von den beiden IPS Monitoren in Bezug auf Input Lag,  Bild usw. besser ist?

"ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ oder der LG 27GL850-B"

Unter dem folgendem Link  ist eine Auflistung der Daten in wie weit die stimmt kann ich nicht sagen.

Vergleich zwischen: 27" LG 27GL850, 27" Asus TUF Gaming VG27AQ

Mfg. D.S.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2019)

Verlass dich nicht alleine auf eine Auflistung der Daten. Nur fundierte Testberichte bringen die Wahrheit ans Licht.  Gute Testberichte zu Monitoren findest du bei PCGH, Prad.de und TFTCentral.

Test zum Asus: Klick mich 
Test zum LG: Klick mich


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. September 2019)

Der Input Lag selbst ist bei beiden Monitoren bzw. bei fast jedem Monitor sehr niedrig. Also so niedrig, dass du ihn nicht merken wirst. Die Werte bei Tftcentral sind auch nur theoretisch mit begrenzter Aussagekraft (wie ALLE Input-Lag-Messungen), weil dort die durchschnittliche Reaktionszeit mit reingerechnet wird. 

Kurz gesagt: Selbst für schnelle Shooter braucht sich ein Gamer keinen Kopf über den Input Lag eines Monitors Gedanken machen, weil die Monitore selbst fast alle einen niedrigen haben.


----------



## mstrblstr (9. September 2019)

Hallo, danke für die Hilfe!

So wie es aussieht sind beide gut  mal abwarten bis ein paar verkauft wurden.

Gruss!


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2019)

Der LG ist besser, der Overdrive ist einfach besser abgestimmt.


----------

